

Ask HN:  How to promote a new site and get users? - ToniVlaic

I am getting close on completing a project that I am working on for the last 2 years and now the most important part is starting: getting users to the site and growing the sites traffic.<p>What are the best ways to promote a new site and getting initial users?
Should I hire a PR company?
======
murtza
Here is a good HN post on the topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341288)

~~~
ToniVlaic
Nice post, thank you!

------
brotchie
Facebook advertising.

We were struggling to get traction in the market
([http://portalcharts.com](http://portalcharts.com)). We did a $500
advertising spend on Facebook tailored towards our target geography and
demographic. The results were excellent: CPA < $1 per sign-up.

~~~
ToniVlaic
Thanks, I started already playing around with Facebook ads a while ago and I
really do like it but I noticed that some of the users do create accounts they
don't interact too much with the site or visit just one page. Of course this
could be also a problem with the site and not the traffic. Since the tests I
did a while ago I have improved the site a lot and I will start soon testing
this more heavily again.

------
richsin
Check this out. It should help put everything together.

[http://www.quicksprout.com/the-definitive-guide-to-growth-
ha...](http://www.quicksprout.com/the-definitive-guide-to-growth-hacking/)

------
adidash
Is it for Zanda? :)

If yes, good old SEO is a great way to gain users. Especially for long tail
keywords.

~~~
ToniVlaic
Yes it is for Zanda :), I agree SEO is one of the most important things or
maybe the most important thing. I keep improving and optimizing everything and
I am working on it all the time.

------
wj
I really enjoyed some of the tips in the book Start Small, Stay Small.

~~~
ToniVlaic
Just bought the book, thanks for the tip.

